# Am I imagining KInternet?

## telex4

I've just installed Gentoo alongside a SuSE 7.3 install, and I've suddenly found myself short of my favourite program to connect to the Internet (dialup wise): kinternet.  :Confused:  It's the one that sits in the system tray, and you just click on it to connect/disconnect... it uses wvdial. I seem to remember it wasn't there when I installed Mandrake on a computer either. I've searched google a few times, to see what comes up, and all I find are items on the SuSE web site and mailing lists about it, plus a few items in other discussion lists in languages I don't know!

So... is this program something SuSE cooked up, that isn't available anywhere else without some crazy source code mongering? Any comments would be helpful (except "dunno"  :Laughing:  )

----------

## pjp

Just tried a search at kde.org, but it balked at kde.com not responding.   Might check there if you haven't already.  I'd hope one of the official KDE sites would know about it.

----------

## AlterEgo

ftp://ftp.uni-bremen.de/pub/mirrors/suse/8.0/suse/zq1/kinternet-0.42-173.src.rpm

I extracted the source tarball from the rpm, and got it to build quite easily (I only needed to emerge sgmltools-lite).

And it seems to run, only I have not yet figured out how to tell kinternet to start a connection, since there's no smpppd.

Suggestions are welcome.

----------

## Schlummi

Hmm, have you ever tried installing smpppd?

ftp://ftp.uni-bremen.de/pub/mirrors/suse/8.0/suse/zq1/smpppd-0.73-28.src.rpm

----------

## tehuty

I also want it on my notebook but , i want to do it with "emerge" , i like to do things with "emerge " , maybe someone had seen some ebuild ???

----------

